
Most people are angry on Twitter on Mondays, here is an explanation why - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/07/06/an-explanation-on-why-most-people-are-angry-on-twitter-on-mondays/
======
raxxorrax
Heh, being misanthropic on Mondays and wanting to hug the world on Fridays is
probably not too uncommon.

